
German coronavirus smartphone tracing app goes live - seesawtron
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-germany-app/german-coronavirus-smartphone-tracing-app-goes-live-idUSKBN23N160
======
raxxorrax
Theoretically this is a good idea and the collection of data is handled with
utmost care without central device or user information. I don't know how
generic bluetooth interfaces in smartphones have evolved, but I think its
reliability would be the greatest weakness.

Honestly, aside from some demonstrations, when you look at how people behave,
I think the tracing is almost a moot point again. Maybe it can be put to use
when the next wave or pandemic hits, but currently everyone is behaving like
normal again without using any app.

~~~
seesawtron
All that considering it cost 20 million euros to build this app.

~~~
phoenixdblack
Wrong. It took 20 Million Euros to build the App twice, setting up hotlines,
localization, server infrastructure etc. in a very short time.

This is a huge undertaking and budgeted accordingly.

~~~
seesawtron
Let's see in a year if this was a valuable investment of public money.

